# estimate this lot



## GreenAcresMike (Nov 21, 2013)

I am looking for input on pricing this corner lot. The customer wants a 2" trigger with the lot being plowed before 6am and again before 4pm. They want all side walks, including the public sidewalks along the street, shoveled as well and salted with the safest product on the market. He said the company who clears the lot next door is submitting a bid as well. The lot is about 140'x 40'. I am thinking $70 to plow and $100 for shoveling about 300ft of sidewalk up to like 4" or $100 per hour. Ice melt will be charged per bag. I have 9' Boss blade on my 2011 3500 Dodge. Let met me know what you think, its my first commercial lot.

Here is a link to the property. www.findlotsize.com/?place=631+w+main+jefferson+city+mo


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

like 40 bucks to plow. But then I wouldn't do it if I had to shovel anything.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

GreenAcresMike;1675711 said:


> I am looking for input on pricing this corner lot.
> Here is a link to the property. www.findlotsize.com/?place=631+w+main+jefferson+city+mo


I'd say ya $40 to plow, walks I'd say $70, safest product would prob be an enviro safe melt, prob about $20 per 20kg/45lb bag, you will use a bag per walk application.



grandview;1675728 said:


> like 40 bucks to plow. But then I wouldn't do it if I had to shovel anything.


I'm starting to think I shouldn't offer shoveling anymore too.....does that mean I'm getting old like you GV...I mean wiser


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like they have the money, and want superb service. I personally would ask for 100 per visit for everything, and add the material cost of ice treatment to that.
Get a snowblower, and a power broom..
If that sounds low, remember, it's a 2" trigger plus the 6am and 4pm. On a 10" event, you stand to make at least 500 bucks.

I promise you the other bidder is thinking low numbers too...volume is where the money comes from..

In your bid, be sure to tell them you are available on call, and have late model equipment....and give an overview of your insurances.
Gotta sell yourself.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

GreenAcresMike;1675711 said:


> I am looking for input on pricing this corner lot. The customer wants a 2" trigger with the lot being plowed before 6am and again before 4pm. They want all side walks, including the public sidewalks along the street, shoveled as well and salted with the safest product on the market. He said the company who clears the lot next door is submitting a bid as well. The lot is about 140'x 40'. I am thinking $70 to plow and $100 for shoveling about 300ft of sidewalk up to like 4" or $100 per hour. Ice melt will be charged per bag. I have 9' Boss blade on my 2011 3500 Dodge. Let met me know what you think, its my first commercial lot.
> 
> Here is a link to the property. www.findlotsize.com/?place=631+w+main+jefferson+city+mo


Well you know your price already turn it in and If don't get it You know you was to high
I think your walk price is little high

I could see that lot going for 40-60 range and walks going for 50-60


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

GreenAcresMike;1675711 said:


> I am looking for input on pricing this corner lot. The customer wants a 2" trigger with the lot being plowed before 6am and again before 4pm. They want all side walks, including the public sidewalks along the street, shoveled as well and salted with the safest product on the market. He said the company who clears the lot next door is submitting a bid as well. The lot is about 140'x 40'. I am thinking $70 to plow and $100 for shoveling about 300ft of sidewalk up to like 4" or $100 per hour. Ice melt will be charged per bag. I have 9' Boss blade on my 2011 3500 Dodge. Let met me know what you think, its my first commercial lot.
> 
> Here is a link to the property. www.findlotsize.com/?place=631+w+main+jefferson+city+mo


First if your going to be doing the sidewalks yourself, 
Get a Snow blower 
Rough Est is 20 minutes to Half hour for the sidewalk,
I would write in the contract sidewalks done at storm end, and wait for the plow trucks to clear the road before you do them or else your going to be doing them several times. You can do the inner sidewalks when your there.

20 minutes to half plow to plow the lot
don't forget the clean up if the cars are there during the storm your going to have to go back and clean up.

everything rolled into one price doing public sidewalks at storm end, You still have to add in your product cost to this.

1-2 $150
3-4 $225
5-6 $300
7-8 $375
Over 8 Every 2 inches up to 22 inches $100
Over 22 inches Every 2 inches $200

"Warning  Warning  these are the prices payup we get for similar sites in our respective area of our State, these prices may be too high or too low for your area of your State"


----------



## GreenAcresMike (Nov 21, 2013)

thanks for all the input. I am a little high so I am going to go with $50 to plow and $60 for sidewalks with ice melt as an extra charge


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

That's about what I would get. I would go $60 plow and $75 for the walks.


----------

